# Jay Cutler 8.5 weeks out...



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Someone posted this on PM, and while I don't really follow the pro's or buy the magazines, he looks like 3 times bigger than i've ever seen him. Has he put some serious mass on recently or do I just not pay enough attention?


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

Bloody hell, someone has glued a small child to where his calves should be mg:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Beast... Totally agree though, looking v thick and lean as well.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

holy crap his arms on those incline dumbell presses looked insane!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Chest and lats are insane! I saw him at body power show and he was huge but not like that!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

great, cant see it as company block vids, are there any pics of him 8,5 weeks out from the 2011 olympia, rep in it for anyone who provides one.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

laurie g said:


> great, cant see it as company block vids, are there any pics of him 8,5 weeks out from the 2011 olympia, rep in it for anyone who provides one.


These were posted on his fan page on facebook on friday 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150725408765276.706593.14917350275

PS: You dont need a fb account to view


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^ man face book blocked as well. have a rep for being helpfull


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

laurie g said:


> ^ man face book blocked as well. have a rep for being helpfull


Images downloaded, and embedded for you now, Can you see these?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes cheers will, cant rep you again( wont let me), could lick your face if you want?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

laurie g said:


> yes cheers will, cant rep you again( wont let me), could lick your face if you want?


Glad that ended with face.....

Uriels rimming thread scarred me for life haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Pectacular said:


> Pics for those who are blocked!
> 
> View attachment 60610
> View attachment 60611
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

insane


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking hell thats some serious lifting! I gotta get that out my head or my day at the gym will just be sh*te! lol...anyway, yeah, he's looking great, can't really notice a differance, he's just too f*cking big!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

He is looking prime


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

still prefer phil heath.

big philly FTW


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what were those presses he wa doing on the smith? high up the chest and looked like a close`ish grip. was flat aswell and not set to incline right?


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

yes Jay is looking lean even 8.5 wks out & he"s gona need too, to beat Phil Heath this year, I didnt really think Jay should of beat him last year!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing pair of guns...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Amazing pair of guns...


 They aint no guns them mo fockers are nuclear weapons


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

TheThomo25 said:


> yes Jay is looking lean even 8.5 wks out & he"s gona need too, to beat Phil Heath this year, I didnt really think Jay should of beat him last year!


Yeah i agree. I think Phil Heath will win it this year, although Jay does look really good.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you get laid last night or something JP? You are liking every comment in sight. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Did you get laid last night or something JP? You are liking every comment in sight. lol


ahah if I post a thread and people take the time to reply, I like every comment.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol i know where to come next time to get my likes  ............Cutler is looking pretty good, his form on those db inclines is immaculate! got a funny feeling hes taking home the sandow again this year.......

phils arms are as big as his legs!!! i just think his arms are TOO big for his torso, if thats even possible, but there u go, both are absolute freaks..


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ahah if I post a thread and people take the time to reply, I like every comment.


Aww arent you just a wee cutie!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Aww arent you just a wee cutie!


*GAY!*


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> *GAY!*


Nothing wrong with a bit of bumming


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of bumming


Hmm...


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hmm...


I wasnt suggesting that we arrange a bum sesh. Just simply stating that there is nothing wrong with it. I think you need to go have a cold shower and a lie down. Good lad!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> I wasnt suggesting that we arrange a bum sesh. Just simply stating that there is nothing wrong with it. I think you need to go have a cold shower and a lie down. Good lad!


I'm not the one telling me i'm cute and theres nothing wrong with bumming. I think you need to hit 'log off' and find the nearest toilet cubicle and ring the number anyone called 'leroy'; 'Jerome' or 'Tyler'.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm not the one telling me i'm cute and theres nothing wrong with bumming. I think you need to hit 'log off' and find the nearest toilet cubicle and ring the number anyone called 'leroy'; 'Jerome' or 'Tyler'.


I think you'll find i said your actions were cute, not your physical appearance. It was you that jumped on the homosexual bandwagon with your announcement of "GAY" I should also flame you for the sterotyping of gay men as sex pests who hang around toilets, however i am not feeling that pedantic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> I think you'll find i said your actions were cute, not your physical appearance. It was you that jumped on the homosexual bandwagon with your announcement of "GAY" I should also flame you for the sterotyping of gay men as sex pests who hang around toilets, however i am not feeling that pedantic


Flame away Docker, it won't get you inside my ass.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Flame away Docker, it won't get you inside my ass.


Will it get you in mine?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Will it get you in mine?


Not in a million years. I'm gonna leave you to your fantasies now.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy sh!t, it does make me think though, to have made that progress at his level, what he must be putting his body through.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Not in a million years. I'm gonna leave you to your fantasies now.


See you in a million years big boy ;-)


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Holy sh!t, it does make me think though, to have made that progress at his level, what he must be putting his body through.


Indeed. Its very impressive!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Jay is looking massive it will still be close again this year but i reckon he will pull it off for 5 MR O


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

He's got nothing on me.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

will be interesting to see how he looks at mr olympia


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

He's looking good.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

looking Jacked


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

They have some good floor in that gym.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

You gotta love Jay, his thickness is unreal.


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jesus packed on some mass there guys an animal


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Images downloaded, and embedded for you now, Can you see these?


those pics are insane :lol:


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

He's bloody massive! Guys what's the reason he doesn't bring his arms together at the top of the incline benchpress and the flye machine???


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm shaking my head in disbelief at this video, I mean, why oh why do people have to drop weights on the ground like that? :innocent:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I need some of his creatine! Unreal size, scary how big a human body can get really!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its because of ku*ts like him l feel small !!

What wouldnt l give to look like him in Turkey !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its because of ku*ts like him l feel small !!
> 
> What wouldnt l give to look like him in Turkey !!


I couldn't picture him in a turkey?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I couldn't picture him in a turkey?


There woukd be some protein in it tho wouldnt there !!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i dont care how big he is he needs to get rid of that stupid cap!! ha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> There woukd be some protein in it tho wouldnt there !!


Fcukinghell you could feed 5000 bodybuilders off him!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jeez.

Jay Cutler has turned into Jay Cutler's big brother, man I really didn't think he could get any bigger! The appliance of science in action! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Watch that clip again and tell me he's not Will Ferrell!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Garbs said:


> Watch that clip again and tell me he's not Will Ferrell!!


He's not Will Ferrell he's JAY CUTLER...... Mr Olympia.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> He's not Will Ferrell he's JAY CUTLER...... Mr Olympia.......


BOOM!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> BOOM!


Read the sig brother !!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Read the sig brother !!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I wonder if anyone is so dumb as to actually do it :lol:


----------

